# Share your experience with a support or therapy group



## Drew

Is there a support or therapy group you've found helpful?
Share your experience with it!

If the group is not currently listed, click the "Suggest a new listing..." link at the bottom of the page to add it. Once you add it you'll be able to add your experience immediately.

Thanks!


----------



## meevi

*I went to my first meetup group yesterday*

Hi Drew,
I went to my first SA meetup group yesterday. There were only three of us, but we got along very well. It was just nice to talk to people who suffer as I do.

Meevi


----------



## Fad

I m looking for online support groups.Can i get any here?


----------



## jdkeno

I would like to find a support group in Detroit or the surrounding area, if anyone knows of any. I don't have insurance or I would try therapy.


----------



## Ltoctober

*Groups in cali*

I would like to find a group in hollywood,riverside or perris


----------



## jabloo

i feel unloved and i feel someone chase me when i walk on street


----------



## katesbeads

Hi, I used to go to a SA support group in Exeter. It can be helpful to talk to people with similar problems. When I first went there were only two people, but the group has grown now. They have regular meetings, sometimes at a local pub. I met my current partner at the group.


----------



## mgeezy360

*online group*

Hi. A group of people and I are trying to get an online skype group going. Message me if you are interested


----------



## jparker0702

Hi everyone I go to a support group called Alateen its a group for childrend of alcoholics and drug addicts. I have been in it for 5 years now and i can say its helped me so much. 

I just want to get word out because nobody seems to know about Alateen.


----------



## Tom90

are there still any online support groups


----------



## iLLmanic562

Ltoctober said:


> I would like to find a group in hollywood,riverside or perris


Have you tried SHARE?..there's one in LA and Commerce


----------



## intheshadows

I love going to these.


----------



## jeenasmith

Hi All,
My daughter is 8 years old and she is having Autism.
We were very depressed about her condition but then we took the help of one of the famous mental health expert Cluas Autism Solutions, in Ireland, and today we can say that we are tension free, as that support group helped in returning our child back to us.


----------



## EON22

I've been suffering severe generalize anxiety, panic attacks, hypochondria disorder more than 7yrs.. Some of the best day of my life, became a nightmare.. i bcome homebound (AGORAPHOBIA).. to make the story short.. 1 day i accidentally bump the CHARLES LINDEN METHOD from the internet.. that was the day my life totally change from The loneliest place I've ever been to was inside my own thoughts, inside my own imagination, scaring me... try to research or download THE LINDEN METHOD and 21/7 TECHNIQUE by: JOE BARRY McDONAGHIT CAN REALLY ELIMINATE ANXIOUS MIND.. ANXIETY IS NOTHING.. YOU AND YOUR FAMILY IS YOUR FOCUS


----------



## EON22

I've been suffering severe generalize anxiety, panic attacks, hypochondria disorder more than 7yrs.. Some of the best day of my life, became a nightmare.. i bcome homebound (AGORAPHOBIA).. to make the story short.. 1 day i accidentally bump the CHARLES LINDEN METHOD from the internet.. that was the day my life totally change from The loneliest place I've ever been to was inside my own thoughts, inside my own imagination, scaring me... try to research or download THE LINDEN METHOD and 21/7 TECHNIQUE by: JOE BARRY McDONAGH IT CAN REALLY ELIMINATE ANXIOUS MIND.. ANXIETY IS NOTHING.. YOU AND YOUR FAMILY IS YOUR FOCUS


----------



## EON22

and also THE PANIC AWAY PROGRAM..


----------



## EON22

IF YOU NEED ADVICE. just text or contact me.. 09269270360.. goodluck guys!!


----------

